# My Favorites



## Dale (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is one of my favorites that I did not dig up.


----------



## Dale (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is some of my prized bottles. That I got on ebay.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice, how hard did you have to fight for the Kilmers Cough Cure and Consumption Oil?


----------



## Dale (Nov 30, 2009)

It was'nt to bad. The Sparks was the hard one.


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 30, 2009)

love the bottles and the vette. You know a set of black split 5 spoke rims with a chrome or yellow lip would look sick on that []


----------



## Celtics22 (Nov 30, 2009)

The winans bros is most definitely the hardest bottle to get  there. I'm from the area those came from and the almost never turn up i have on with a full label and i picked up a box a few years later.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 1, 2009)

We didn't fight for ours either...bought it from a collector who was selling off his med collection.  It was just a fortunate find at the last show.


----------



## potstone (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice grouping of favorites. I like your Sparks Perfect Health!!!


----------

